# The Regular Show



## 00vapour (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone else watching this? Great animation, voice acting and pretty hilarious. It's pretty new, 26 eps scheduled with 2 (not including pilots) released so far.

...and yes, the main characters are actually anthro 







Ep1:
[video=youtube;KGaTc27RjU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGaTc27RjU0[/video]
Ep2:
[video=youtube;yXc1eTGFlWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXc1eTGFlWk[/video]

Pilot:
[video=youtube;YOs1KdD3FQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOs1KdD3FQg[/video]

What got the series started: (pre pilot?)
[video=youtube;y894QNtX0VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y894QNtX0VA&feature=related[/video]
... according to this pre-pilot the entire regular show must just be an LSD trip


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 19, 2010)

Did they just say pissed in a kid's show.

I already fucking love this.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 19, 2010)

This show has officially restored my faith in children's programming.

Also that pre-pilot movie thing was amazing.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 19, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Did they just say pissed in a kid's show.
> 
> I already fucking love this.


 
This. :3


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 19, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> ...Also that pre-pilot movie thing was amazing.


 

yeah, a hefty dollop of respect to CN for hiring this guy to make a show based on that.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

Up there with the likes of Chowder, Adventure Time, and Flapjack.

I'm starting to like children's programming again.

EDIT: ROFL the pre-pilot hahaha


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

That actually seems pretty cool...

Maybe something to convince me to start watching TV again


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome pre-pilot, and awesome cartoon.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 19, 2010)

> How the H do we fix this S?





> Dude, he's gonna' be PISSED





> You be lookin' at our crotches while we synchronize our watches!





> He's gonna drop his balls when he sees how well we set up the chairs!



Best show on CN as of now.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow... I seriously didn't know this existed... I'm going to have to watch it now.


----------



## ProgOtter (Sep 19, 2010)

I only looked at the picture at the top of your post and I already love this show. :U


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 19, 2010)

...You're kidding, right? A show as awesome as this, and the first thing you react to is the language? Son, I am disappoint. >: (

Anyways:

[yt]ra6yWZQYm5I[/yt]

Another pre-pilot @2:57. :3


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Best show on CN as of now.


 
That's kind of a lame reason to cite something as "best show." I mean, I like it, but I don't see why you'd give a reason that makes you sound like you're ten years old. Not to attack you or anything, but it does come off that way.

Regardless, I do like this show a considerable amount.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm another fan of it and watch it every Monday at 8:15pm. I wish it were longer, I wish they would start showing re-runs of it for people who miss the Monday airings (especially considering how short each episode is), and I wouldn't mind seeing some variety in the storylines. But it's still entertaining.

And screw Adventure Time. When I heard they changed some stuff from the pilot, I didn't want to watch out of principle (although shows usually change significantly from their pilot), and I've held something of a grudge against it ever since. Don't know why, I have no reason (yet) to hate the show. It's just... Regular Show was so much more immediately appealing by starring a blue jay and raccoon.

I can't say exactly what it is that makes me like the show, but it's probably in a similar vein to Robot Chicken (season one) with the sudden out-of-nowhere humor. It's merely enough for Rigby to say "What are you, 65? *acts old* Excuse me sir, can I have a raise?" to get me laughing. In fact, I find the next-episode previews to get me rolling, which appear on TV right after an episode finishes. It's what made me love the one part in episode 2 where Benson calmly says "Happy birthday J--" and gets interrupted with "Just drive the bus you crazy slop jockey!!!" So yeah, I'd say the sudden humor and adult humor is what gets to me. And the buddy relationship Mordecai and Rigby have. And Pop's weirdness. And just the weird names of "Mordecai" and "Rigby". First time I heard Mordecai, I thought "wait, someone named a character the same thing as the psycho cat in Lackadaisy?" I can't describe how else it's so alluring. It just works, every time, and I would hesitate to say one episode's better than another.

As for that pre-pilot... yeah, that's quite something else. I can see the Regular Show vibe in it, but it's surprising how much deeper it goes. I also liked near the end with the cop where at first I had no idea what happened. Maybe the pre-pilot kept the show open for airing on an adult network, but I'm glad it went onto Cartoon Network, because the kid-friendly look tends to work well and make the adult humor funnier. And I think I know now why Benson's a gumball machine: so Rigby can make that one joke in episode 2.

Hope to see a long life on this show. It's agonizing to wait a week for each episode, but I'll manage... somehow. And props to whoever's uploading these episodes to YouTube. They won't upload Adventure Time which runs the same length, but thank goodness they're doing it for Regular Show.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> That's kind of a lame reason to cite something as "best show." I mean, I like it, but I don't see why you'd give a reason that makes you sound like you're ten years old. Not to attack you or anything, but it does come off that way.
> 
> Regardless, I do like this show a considerable amount.


 Just because I quoted the show's use of words doesn't mean that's the only reason I think the show is the est on CN at the moment.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 19, 2010)

Folgrimeo said:


> ... In fact, I find the next-episode previews to get me rolling, which appear on TV right after an episode finishes.



hehe, like this one: [video=youtube;hcB45Gehmz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcB45Gehmz0[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 19, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> ...You're kidding, right? A show as awesome as this, and the first thing you react to is the language? Son, I am disappoint. >: (





Ben said:


> That's kind of a lame reason to cite something as "best show." I mean, I like it, but I don't see why you'd give a reason that makes you sound like you're ten years old. Not to attack you or anything, but it does come off that way.


The language serves as a quick means to identify that show as something that isn't going to completely coddle to children. It's an obvious sign that they are going to be attempting more adult humor. However, yes, it is really lame to focus on that entirely.

The interractions between the characters are amazing, the voice work is top-notch, and the animation style is reminiscent of some of the older classics.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 19, 2010)

@00vapour's clip: Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee. :3


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 19, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> @00vapour's clip: Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee. :3


 
I would add the 1:43 tag but it doesn't work here sooo: coffeecoffecoffecoffee


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

00vapour said:


> I would add the 1:43 tag but it doesn't work here sooo: coffeecoffecoffecoffee


 
OH SHIT, I'm gonna HAVE to watch this now


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

00vapour said:


> I would add the 1:43 tag but it doesn't work here sooo: coffeecoffecoffecoffee


 
Oh my god just what the fuck did I just watch

This show will either be a hit or a total sinker


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright now I apparently need to get 2 raccoons instead of the original 1, just because of this show, the planned one will be named Sly (Cooper) and the new one will be named Rigby.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like CN is trying hard to compensate for CN Real. Nevertheless, it's working for now.


----------



## Otto042 (Sep 19, 2010)

"Dude, we're 23 years old, we shouldn't be busting holes in the walls."

SOLD!  I'm pretty sure I'll have to download this.  only time I get to watch tv is after 10pm and I bet it won't be on then...


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2010)

My favorite one so far has to be episode 2.

And also, 2 in the AM PM was fucking amazing.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 22, 2010)

woo Ep3 is out
[video=youtube;Os3AiNuqkN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os3AiNuqkN4[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

OK CN, enough potty mouth, or I'll wash your mouth out with industrial-grade cleaner.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

Gotta love JG Quintel's voice.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 23, 2010)

00vapour said:


> woo Ep3 is out


I absolutely loved that.

Is Wednesday the official day for new episodes?


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 23, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I absolutely loved that.
> 
> Is Wednesday the official day for new episodes?



_Yes, You can find them on Youtube_ pretty much the day of. I'll stop posting the new eps for the sake of the forum's interest 




			
				Rigby said:
			
		

> going to this concert could be the greatest moment of my life


wow his life must suck, right?


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 23, 2010)

I just saw "The Power" on CN, and they left it uncut, I dvr'd it so i can watched "He's gonna be pissed" over and over again


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought a new episode aired every Monday, and YouTube vids shortly thereafter. Unless Regular Show's also airing on another day and I just don't know it. That would rock because, really, people might want to see the eps again on TV.

Ep 3 was fun. I liked Rigby continually passing out and weakly saying "Fist Pump!" My favorite line from this episode was "lady pecks" since you can also interpret it as "lady pecs". For some reason I'm digging those adult things they sneak into each episode.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 24, 2010)

I like the innuendos in this show. :3


----------

